# Stena Europa



## cos918 (Aug 16, 2008)

I came back for Ireland to day on the Stena Europa.
There were 3 big coaches on the upper car deck. They came up the middle ramp at Rosslaire . At Fishguard the cars exit via a small side door on her port side. There is no way the coaches would fit through that door. My question is there a lift or ramp from the upper car deck to the lower car deck.

John


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Stena Europe has ramps from lower to upper car decks both aft and forward. Shell door from upper car deck is on starboard side.
Regards


----------

